# Maiden Voyage This Weekend!



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

We are taking our new 27 RSDS out this weekend. Going to our "home" campground. (The one we stay in when just going for the weekend). Koreshan State Park. We prefer the state parks here in Florida. They have won multiple national awards.

Can't wait to see how the new TV and TT do! We spent last weekend "moving in".

The DW stocked the unit with food and "goodies" tonight. The only down side I can see is that the area is so dry , it has a very high fire risk. I expect that there will be no campfires allowed.

Right now we just feel grateful to live in South Florida and can camp year-round.

Greetings and thanks to all on this forum. We will let you know how everything went.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dog Folks said:


> We prefer the state parks here in Florida. They have won multiple national awards.
> [snapback]107277[/snapback]​


Dog Folks, you are so right about the state parks in Florida. They are really super nice. Our favorite is Topsail Hill in Destin. We live only 80 miles north. Every chance we get we try get a reservation. Sometimes they are really hard to get.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dog Folks,

That sounds great! I wish you the best on your first weekend.

Have fun in the sun! sunny

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Dog Folks!

Enjoy your weekend! And welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Dog Folks,

Fire or not you will still have fun just enjoying your new Outback on your Maiden Voyage









Enjoy, 
Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YEAH! Your maiden voyage!! How exciting!!! Let the memory-making begin.

Have a great time and don't forget the obligatory photos of the event!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a fantastic 1st trip with many more to come.

Enjoy and have fun.

THor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT time...and don't forget to take some pictures for us.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Dog Folks,

Congratulations on your new Outback. Enjoy the experience, and camp often.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Have a great trip and you can always use the grill to toast those marshmallows


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Dog Folks said:


> We are taking our new 27 RSDS out this weekend. Going to our "home" campground. (The one we stay in when just going for the weekend). Koreshan State Park. We prefer the state parks here in Florida. They have won multiple national awards.
> 
> Can't wait to see how the new TV and TT do! We spent last weekend "moving in".
> 
> ...


 Greetings, (Sunday) Just got back from our weekend, and felt that we owed you all a report. It was great !!! The Outback was virtually perfect! Two small door/screen adjustments was all that was needed! We know that we will love this unit more than any other of the ones that we have had. The outdoor cooktop worked well.

We christened her "Our Time" on Friday ninght with champange on the tounge. Saturday morning there were raccon tracks on the tounge. I guess they cleaned up for us when we went to bed. Hope that they didn't get too drunk!!

We know now why Outbackers are so passionate about thier rigs. They truely are great campers. Thanks to you all, we had a lot of mods done before we left , and really had nothing to do but relax!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ahhh, another successful maiden voyage. Glad you had a good time and the christening went well, at least for the racoons!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dog Folks,

Glad your maiden voyage went well. Now you can be as passionate as we are about our Outbacks.

Enjoy many more outings.

Mark


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Congratulations. We just completed our maiden voyage this weekend too and what a wonderful weekend it was for us all. And if you didn't get to burn that camp fire no big deal, we didn't even bother with one. Had to much fun playing in the new TT








Happy camping.


----------

